# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Φούσκωμα καρδερίνας.

## ferrarobios

Καλησπέρα παιδιά θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε. Τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες η καρδερίνα μου έχει φουσκώσει, ξύνεται συχνά στα φτερά.Και το χρώμα της κουτσουλιάς σήμερα που παρατήρησα ήταν πράσινο. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει κάποια σχέση το ότι έδωσαν στο πουλί λαχανικά και φρούτο?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ειναι πιασμένη η καρδερίνα ?

----------


## ferrarobios

την έχω 7 χρόνια. Τι εννοείς πιασμένη?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ειναι εκτροφής ή πιασμένη απο τη φύση ?

Δαχτυλίδι έχει το πουλάκι ?

----------


## ferrarobios

δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι...μου την έδωσε ένας γνωστός δεν ξέρω άμα είναι πιασμένη ή την έχει από ζευγαρώμα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Καλό θα ήταν να βλέπαμε φωτό απο τις κουτσουλιές και απο την κοιλιά του πουλιού.

----------


## ninos

Δήμο, 

βγάλε φωτογραφία τις κουτσουλιές και την κοιλιά του πουλιού για να μπορέσουμε να βοηθήσουμε, όσο είναι αυτό εφικτό βέβαια απο το ιντερνετ.

----------


## ferrarobios

Δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω φωτογραφίες από τις κουτσουλιές γιατί έριξε το νερό από την μπανιέρα και βράχηκε το πλαστικό κάτω από το κλουβί. Πάντως το αλάνι μου είναι ήδη καλύτερα. Λογικά απ' ότι ρώτησα πρέπει να το πείραξαν το φρούτο και τα λαχανικά που το έβαλαν...

----------


## ferrarobios

και ένα βίντεο που ανέβασε η αδερφή μου χθες με τον αλήτη να κάνει μπάνιο!

----------


## jk21

δεν πειραζουν τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα ,αν ειναι καλα πλυμμενα .το μονο που μπορει να κανουν ειναι να δημιουργησουν κουτσουλιες σχηματισμενες μεν αλλα με πολλα υγρα .αυτο δεν ειναι διαρροια ! ειναι τα πολλα ουρα λογω του νερου που εχουν αυτα τα τροφιμα μεσα τους .

εγω επιμενω να δουμε κοιλια του πουλιου και φωτο ,γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολα θα ειναι οκ πια .μετα ισως ειναι αργα

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειδα το βιντεο .αφου ειναι προσφατο μαλλον δειχνει οτι το πουλι ειναι οκ απο διαθεση


ομως βγαλε εστω ολες αυτες τις πατηθρες που εχει και δεν μπορει να κουνηθει και το συντομοτερο παρε ενα κλουβι τουλαχιστον 70 αρι  ,για να ειναι ανταξιο του πουλιου που εχει μεσα του .Αυτο για την περιπτωση που πραγματι ειναι 7 χρονων .Αν το πουλι ειναι γεννημενο στη φυση και νεοτερο ,αστο να γυρισει εκει που πρεπει

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημο πολυ ωραιος ο ρομπερτο. τι ειναι αυτο στα καγκελα που τρωει και τι τροφη του δινεις?

----------


## ninos

Πολύ όμορφο Δήμο, αλλά πάρε του ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβάκι. Θα σε ευγνωμονεί ο φιλαράκος σου και εσύ ο ίδιος θα μπορείς να το χαρείς καλύτερα..

----------


## ninos

> Δημο πολυ ωραιος ο ρομπερτο. τι ειναι αυτο στα καγκελα που τρωει και τι τροφη του δινεις?


Κολοκύθι πρέπει να είναι αυτό στο κάγκελο..  :Happy:

----------


## ferrarobios

> Δημο πολυ ωραιος ο ρομπερτο. τι ειναι αυτο στα καγκελα που τρωει και τι τροφη του δινεις?


 απ οτι μου πε η αδερφη μου του ειχε βαλει αγγουρακι.




> δεν πειραζουν τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα ,αν ειναι καλα πλυμμενα .το μονο που μπορει να κανουν ειναι να δημιουργησουν κουτσουλιες σχηματισμενες μεν αλλα με πολλα υγρα .αυτο δεν ειναι διαρροια ! ειναι τα πολλα ουρα λογω του νερου που εχουν αυτα τα τροφιμα μεσα τους .
> 
> εγω επιμενω να δουμε κοιλια του πουλιου και φωτο ,γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολα θα ειναι οκ πια .μετα ισως ειναι αργα


δυστυχως εχω φυγει για σ/κ και δεν θα μπορεσω να βγαλω καποιες φωτο ωστε να μπορεσετε να δεις την κοιλια του. Παντως δειχνει πιο ευδιαθετος πιο κινητικος, ανεβαινει αναποδα στην οροφη του κλουβιου (το πρωι που τον ειδα), τις προηγουμενες 2 μερες ηταν πιο στατικος και δεν ειχε διαθεση. μετακινουταν μονο για να φαει και να πιει νερο και παρεμενε φουσκωμενος στο κλαδι.




> τωρα ειδα το βιντεο .αφου ειναι προσφατο μαλλον δειχνει οτι το πουλι ειναι οκ απο διαθεση
> 
> 
> ομως βγαλε εστω ολες αυτες τις πατηθρες που εχει και δεν μπορει να κουνηθει και το συντομοτερο παρε ενα κλουβι τουλαχιστον 70 αρι ,για να ειναι ανταξιο του πουλιου που εχει μεσα του .Αυτο για την περιπτωση που πραγματι ειναι 7 χρονων .Αν το πουλι ειναι γεννημενο στη φυση και νεοτερο ,αστο να γυρισει εκει που πρεπει


το βιντεο ειναι τραβηγμενο πριν το φουσκωμα που παρουσιασε.Το κλουβι θα ειναι στα αμεσα σχεδια μου μαζι με την αγορα cockatiel.Ειναι σιγουρα 7 χρονων μπορει και 8 δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.Εχει περασει πολλα εχει δραπετευσει 2 φορες την ωρα της καθαριοτητας αλλα την μια ξαναγυρισε μονος του (αφου το ειχε "φωναξει μια αλλη καρδερινα που ειχα) και την δευτερη το ειχε πιασει ο παππους μου. Ισως και να ισχυει αυτο που γραφεις για υπογραφη αν και δεν το αφησα να φυγει παντως γυρισε πισω ...

----------


## ferrarobios

> Κολοκύθι πρέπει να είναι αυτό στο κάγκελο..


αγγουρι ειναι στελιο!

----------


## ferrarobios

αυτες τραβηχτηκαν 31/5 







και αυτή εδώ είναι σημερινή 



το πήγε ενας συγγενής μου σε ενα pet shop και του έδωσε aviomycine και του ειπε να του δινουμε για 12μερες 4 σταγόνες. 6 μέρες του δίνουμε αλλα δεν βλέπω να βελτιώνεται

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Δημο δεν φαινονται οι φωτογραφιες.

Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ.

----------


## ferrarobios

> Καλησπερα! Δημο δεν φαινονται οι φωτογραφιες.
> 
> Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ.


αμα πατησεις το λινκ και στην συνεχεια πατησεις "Continue to media " πανω δεξια μπορεις να την δεις...

----------


## ferrarobios

να τις ξανα ανεβασω?

----------


## Gardelius

*Φιλε,...δεν μου φαίνεται να εχει "μέλλον" ..... πινει νερο??*

----------


## jk21

οι φωτο δειχνουν ενα φουσκωμενο πουλακι .σε καμμια δεν υπαρχει η κοιλια του με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα . ΔΗΜΟ μην χρονοτριβεις γιατι δεν δειχνει καλα . ...

κουτσουλιες και κοιλια αμεσα !

----------


## Gardelius

*jk .... δεν ειμαι ...προπέτης!! Αλλα αν κρίνω κ απο την δικη μου περίπτωση.... δεν ειναι καλα αν ειναι σε μόνιμη σταση έτσι.... η ελπίδα παθαίνει τελευταία!*

----------


## jk21

ειναι δεδομενο .φοβαμαι για κοκκιδια αλλα θελω να δω κοιλια.καλα ειναι ηδη να σκεφτεται που θα βρει baycox γιατι τεταρτη απογευμα δεν ξερω αν βρει .αν οχι τοτε bactrimel απο φαρμακειο .Αν δεν ειμαι on line (πρεπει σε λιγο να φυγω ) και εχεις την δοσολογια στο στομα Ηλια απο παλια ,την δινεις στο παιδι με πμ ,αλλιως τηλ

----------


## ferrarobios

αυτες τραβηχτηκαν 31/5







και αυτή εδώ είναι σημερινή

----------


## ferrarobios

πριν λιγο εφαγε και ιπιε νερο και κελάηδησε λιγο...

----------


## Gardelius

*Δήμο ...βρήκες κάποιο  απ τα δύο αυτα φάρμακα?*

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΟ την κοιλια πρεπει να δουμε ,αλλιως θα δωσουμε φαρμακα στα κουτουρου .αν η κοιλια ειναι καθαρη  ,μπορει αυτο που θα σου πω να ειναι οχι φαρμακο για κοκκιδια ,αλλα για αλλη περιπτωση

----------


## ferrarobios

στο pet shop ειδαν την κοιλια του και δεν είδαν καποιο προβλημα τωρα μολις εβγαλα μια φωτο αλλα δεν ειναι πολυ καλη....

----------


## ferrarobios

αυτη ειναι η φωτο που μολις εβγαλα

----------


## VASSILIOS

Εχω δυο καρδερινες και οι δυο μεσα σε δυο μηνες μου φουσκωσαν η μια μαλιστα πολυ προσφατα. 

*Το φουσκωμα ειναι ιδιο στην κοιλια ομως ειχαν διαφορα.
*
*Δοθηκε μεσα απο αυτο το φορουμ διαφορετικη αγωγη και τωρα ειναι καλα και οι δυο, 

αλλα το πρωτο που εκανα πριν μου πουν, ηταν να δειξω φωτογραφιες της κοιλιας.*


*Απο τις 30/5 στο λενε φιλε Δημο. Βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια.
*

----------


## Gardelius

*Δεν φαίνεται παλι η φωτο της κοιλιας !!!! Συγγνωμη φιλε αλλα ετσι δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε!*

----------


## jk21

το λινκ οδηγει καπου που λεει ,η φωτογραφια εχει αφαιρεθει ....

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημο το πουλι δεν το σωνεις. αστο ελευθερο μπας και το πιασει κανενας που ξερει τι να κανει και το σωσει.

----------


## ferrarobios

> *Δεν φαίνεται παλι η φωτο της κοιλιας !!!! Συγγνωμη φιλε αλλα ετσι δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε!*


πως θελετε να φαινεται?

----------


## ninos

ετσι....

----------


## οδυσσέας

μην το ψαχνεται πολυ. το πουλι ετρωγε αγγουρι απο τα σκουριασμενα καγκελα...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> μην το ψαχνεται πολυ. το πουλι ετρωγε αγγουρι απο τα σκουριασμενα καγκελα...


Αρα ειναι τοξικωση?

----------


## οδυσσέας

κατα 90% απο αυτα που διαβαζω. τωρα αν μας βαλει φωτο και δουμε κατι αλλο...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Τοτε γιατι να μην δωσει προληπτικα ενεργο ανθρακα?

----------


## jk21

πριν δουμε κουτσουλιες χωρις την χρηση ανθρακα ,οχι να μην δωσει 

οδυσσεα τη σκουρια την βλεπω ... το αγγουρι που το ξετρυπωσες ; (πρεπει να αυξησω τη δοση του καφε μου φαινεται .. δεν κανει γρηγορη δουλεια )

----------


## ninos

*Τρέχα γρήγορα για καφέεεεεεεεε*





> οδυσσεα τη σκουρια την βλεπω ... το αγγουρι που το ξετρυπωσες ; (πρεπει να αυξησω τη δοση του καφε μου φαινεται .. δεν κανει γρηγορη δουλεια )






> απ οτι μου πε η αδερφη μου του ειχε βαλει αγγουρακι.

----------


## jk21

εψαχνα και γω στις φωτογραφιες ....

----------


## ferrarobios

> ετσι....


Οπως σας ειπα απο το pet shop μας δωσαν aviomycine και του ειπε να του δινουμε για 12μερες 4 σταγόνες. 7η μερα σημερα και μια τροφη με ασβεστιο και σπασμενο κοραλι-κοχυλι που κανει καλο στο εντερο του...Θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω καποια καλυτερη φωτογραφια αν μου δωσετε οδηγιες για το πως θα δειτε την κοιλια του απο την στιγμη που ειναι γεματος πουπουλα

----------


## ferrarobios

> εψαχνα και γω στις φωτογραφιες ....


φαινεται στο βιντεακι που αναρτησα

----------


## jk21

απλα μουσκευεις τα δαχτυλα σου και παραμεριζεις τα πουπουλα .θα δεις οτι θα γινει οπως στη φωτο

----------


## ferrarobios

> απλα μουσκευεις τα δαχτυλα σου και παραμεριζεις τα πουπουλα .θα δεις οτι θα γινει οπως στη φωτο


ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια και το ενδιαφερον σας συγνωμη που αργω να απαντησω απλα δεν πολυ μπαινω στο φορουμ και αυτην την στιγμη ειμαι στην δουλεια.αν τυχον εχει καποιος skype ας με κανει προσθηκη : ferrarobios για πιο αμεση απαντηση

----------


## ferrarobios

δεν ξερω κατα ποσο βοηθαει η φωτογραφια γιατι βγηκε λιγο θολη παντως φαινεται πολυ αδυνατο...

----------


## Gardelius

*Είναι ακομα φουσκωμένο??*

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι οσο διακρινεται ,εχει ηδη καρινα και εκει που ξεκινα η κοιλια και προς τα πανω οπως το βλεπουμε ,διακρινεται το μελανο τριγωνακι  ,που δειχνει διογκωση του συκωτιου .για το εντερο δεν μπορω να το πω σιγουρα ,αλλα μαλλον εχει διογκωση και αυτο 


ειτε βρισκεις *αμεσα* απο κτηνιατρικα ειδη baycox 2.5 % (κοκκιδιοκτονο ) ,ειτε bactrimel απο φαρμακειο (ηπια κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση ,αλλα και αντιμικροβιακη αν υπαρχει και μικροβιακη λοιμωξη ) 

επισης αν βρεις και βιταμινη Κ konakion απο φαρμακειο (αιμοστατικη ) 


τι μπορεις να βρεις το πολυ στις επομενες 2-3 ωρες;

----------


## ferrarobios

> το πουλακι οσο διακρινεται ,εχει ηδη καρινα και εκει που ξεκινα η κοιλια και προς τα πανω οπως το βλεπουμε ,διακρινεται το μελανο τριγωνακι  ,που δειχνει διογκωση του συκωτιου .για το εντερο δεν μπορω να το πω σιγουρα ,αλλα μαλλον εχει διογκωση και αυτο 
> 
> 
> ειτε βρισκεις *αμεσα* απο κτηνιατρικα ειδη baycox 2.5 % (κοκκιδιοκτονο ) ,ειτε bactrimel απο φαρμακειο (ηπια κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση ,αλλα και αντιμικροβιακη αν υπαρχει και μικροβιακη λοιμωξη ) 
> 
> επισης αν βρεις και βιταμινη Κ konakion απο φαρμακειο (αιμοστατικη ) 
> 
> 
> τι μπορεις να βρεις το πολυ στις επομενες 2-3 ωρες;


που μπορω να τα βρω αυτά?

----------


## ferrarobios

_ειτε bactrimel απο φαρμακειο (ηπια κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση ,αλλα και αντιμικροβιακη αν υπαρχει και μικροβιακη λοιμωξη )  υπαρχουν 2 ειδη του bactrimel? με μπερδεψε η παρενθεση σου_

----------


## jk21

Το bactrimel ειναι φαρμακο σε σιροπι απο φαρμακειο
εχει μεσα του δυο ουσιες ΤΡΙΜΕΘΟΠΡΙΜΗ - ΣΟΥΛΦΟΜΕΘΟΞΑΖΟΛΗ .ο συνδιασμος τους ειναι μια καλη δραστικη συνηθως αντιβιωση για μικροβια (εξαιρουνται σιγουρα μυκοπλασματα ,ορνιθωση ) 
η μια ουσια του ,η σουλφομεθοξαζολη εχει σαν ειδος σουλφοναμιδης και κοκκιδιοστατικες ιδιοτητες ,αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο δραστικο ,ειδικα σε κοκκιδιωση επιθετικης μορφης ,οσο το baycox .Αυτο ομως το βρισκεις μονο σε καταστημα με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα .Δεν ξερω θεσσαλονικη που μπορεις να βρεις 

επιπλεον αν υπαρχει παραλληλα και καμμια μικροβιακη λοιμωξη (συχνο σε προσβολες απο κοκκιδια απο ενα σημειο και μετα ) θελει παραλληλη χρηση αντιβιωσης ,γιατι δεν εχει αντιβιοτικες ιδιοτητες .Παρολα αυτα θα το προτιμουσα γιατι ηδη εχεις καθυστερησει και τα κοκκιδια (μαλλον atoxoplasma για να βλεπω πρησμενο συκωτι ) εχουν παρει την ανηφορα ! 

αν ομως ειναι να καθυστερησεις ,παρε αμεσα απο φαρμακειο bactrimel

----------


## jk21

bactrimel 
http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...es/536#content

baycox 
http://www.vetnews.gr/katalogos-ktin...10&sobi2Id=181

----------


## ferrarobios

> bactrimel 
> http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...es/536#content
> 
> baycox 
> http://www.vetnews.gr/katalogos-ktin...10&sobi2Id=181


βρηκα ανοιχτο pet shop οπου υπαρχουν και κτηνιατροι μεσα .στο τηλεφωνο μου ειπαν οτι εχουν το φαρμακο οποτε το πηγαινω το αλανι μου απο κει! ευχηθειτε μου καλη τυχη

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα  ! μονο τον γιατρο να ακουσεις .αν δεν υπαρχει μην τυχον ακουσεις  τον πετσοπα !

----------


## lagreco69

Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα!! Δημο.

----------


## Gardelius

*Τι νέα φιλε μου,...!!!??*

----------


## ferrarobios

Στο pet shop μου είπε οτι έχει κοκκίδια και μου έδωσε το tabernil sulfa. του έδωσα χθες 2-3 σταγόνες στο στόμα αναμειγμένο με νερό  και το έβαλα και 10 σταγόνες  στην ποτίστρα του και τώρα περιμένω. Απ οτι μου πε αυτός είναι σε προχωρημένο στάδιο. (δεν ήταν κτηνίατρος, αλλά δεν ήταν ο petshopas)

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι να πανε καλα τα πραγματα ,αλλα ημουν σαφης .Να ακουγες τι σου λεγανε ,μονο αν στο λεγε γιατρος 

προτιμησες να δωσεις ενα κοκκιδιοστατικο ,την σουλφακινοξαλίνη , ενω θα μπορουσες να δωσεις καποιο που να εχει παραλληλα και αντιβιοτικη ουσια ,αν δεν εβρισκες το πλεον δραστικο baycox .Ποσο εκανε το tabernil sulfa ;

η δοσολογια του σκευασματος που εχεις ειναι 1.5 ml στο λιτρο ,δηλαδη 0.15 ml στα 100 ml νερου .Δηλαδη σχεδον  9 με 10 σταγονες στα 100 ml .Aν απο αυτο το νερο ενα πουλι θα επινε τα 4 ml θα επαιρνε λιγοτερο και απο σταγονα .Εσυ του δωσες  2 με 3 .Ευχομαι να μην εχεις αλλα προβληματα .Αλλα oι Σουλφοναμιδες ειναι επικινδυνες για αιμοραγιες .Πηγαινε εστω στο φαρμακειο να παρεις konakion βιταμινη Κ αιμοστατικη και βαλε στο νερο 6 σταγονες στα 100 ml

----------


## ninos

> Στο pet shop μου είπε οτι έχει κοκκίδια και μου έδωσε το tabernil sulfa. του έδωσα χθες 2-3 σταγόνες στο στόμα αναμειγμένο με νερό  και το έβαλα και 10 σταγόνες  στην ποτίστρα του και τώρα περιμένω. Απ οτι μου πε αυτός *είναι σε προχωρημένο στάδιο*. (δεν ήταν κτηνίατρος, αλλά δεν ήταν ο petshopas)


Δεν αμφιβάλλω οτι το πουλάκι έχει κοκκίδια, αλλά αυτό που το κατάλαβε ρε Δήμο  ;

----------


## ferrarobios

> Δεν αμφιβάλλω οτι το πουλάκι έχει κοκκίδια, αλλά αυτό που το κατάλαβε ρε Δήμο  ;


με ρωτησε πόσο καιρό είναι έτσι




> ευχομαι να πανε καλα τα πραγματα ,αλλα ημουν σαφης .Να ακουγες τι σου λεγανε ,μονο αν στο λεγε γιατρος 
> 
> προτιμησες να δωσεις ενα κοκκιδιοστατικο ,τηνσουλφακινοξαλίνη , ενω θα μπορουσες να δωσεις καποιο που να εχει παραλληλα και αντιβιοτικη ουσια ,αν δεν εβρισκες το πλεον δραστικο baycox .Ποσο εκανε το tabernil sulfa ;
> 
> η δοσολογια του σκευασματος που εχεις ειναι 1.5 ml στο λιτρο ,δηλαδη 0.15 ml στα 100 ml νερου .Δηλαδη σχεδον 9 με 10 σταγονες στα 100 ml .Aν απο αυτο το νερο ενα πουλι θα επινε τα 4 ml θα επαιρνε λιγοτερο και απο σταγονα .Εσυ του δωσες 2 με 3 .Ευχομαι να μην εχεις αλλα προβληματα .Αλλα oι Σουλφοναμιδες ειναι επικινδυνες για αιμοραγιες .Πηγαινε εστω στο φαρμακειο να παρεις konakion βιταμινη Κ αιμοστατικη και βαλε στο νερο 6 σταγονες στα 100 ml


γυρω στα 4 ευρο το είχε. την βιταμίνη Κ να την βάλω μαζί με την tabernil sulfa? δεν είχε το baycox αλλά ένα κτηνιατρο που ρώτησα μου είπε ότι είναι καλο το tabernil sulfa.

----------


## ferrarobios

το έβγαλε απο το κλουβί και είδε και την κοιλία του

----------


## jk21

ναι μαζι με το sulfa . δεν σου ειπα οτι δεν ειναι καλο .σου ειπα οτι το baycox ηταν σαφως καλυτερο και αν πηγαινες σε λυση κοκκιδιαστατικου ,θα μπορουσες να δωσεις καποιο που σε καλυβει και για τυχον δευτερογενη μικροβιακη λοιμωξη .Αν δεν υπαρχει ,τοτε καλως .Αλλα οταν τα  πουλια ειναι ηδη φουσκωμενα για τα καλα ,συνηθως παραλληλα υπαρχουν αυξημενα και καποια μικροβια .Οπως και να χει δινεις και βλεπουμε

----------


## ferrarobios

οπότε παίρνω και την βιταμίνη και την βάζω μαζί με τo sulfa στο νερό? στην ποτίστρα βάζω 10-11 σταγόνες είναι λίγο λιγότερη απο 100ml στις οδηγίες λέει 10-15 αλλά δεν βάζω το μάξιμουμ .

----------


## ferrarobios

υπάρχει βιταμίνη Κ και Β σε ένα σκεύασμα? αυτήν μου είπαν να πάρω

----------


## jk21

το 9 εως 10 σταγονες το ειδα σε φυλλαδιο οδηγιων διαδικτυακο ,που υπαρχει σε σελιδα που διακινει το προιον .Δεν ξερω τα mg της ενεργης ουσιας στο συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο (δεν τα αναφερει νομιζω ) ωστε να σου πω ποια δοση ειναι η σωστη συμφωνα με διεθνη πτηνιατρικα εγχειριδια 


σκευασμα με βιτ β και βιτ Κ  ειναι το ornisol ΒΚ     ,αλλα θα σου ελεγα να δωσεις το konakion . ποσες μερες σου ειπε να δωσεις το φαρμακο; μιλησε για επαναληπτικη χορηγηση;

----------


## ferrarobios

> το 9 εως 10 σταγονες το ειδα σε φυλλαδιο οδηγιων διαδικτυακο ,που υπαρχει σε σελιδα που διακινει το προιον .Δεν ξερω τα mg της ενεργης ουσιας στο συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο (δεν τα αναφερει νομιζω ) ωστε να σου πω ποια δοση ειναι η σωστη συμφωνα με διεθνη πτηνιατρικα εγχειριδια 
> 
> 
> σκευασμα με βιτ β και βιτ Κ  ειναι το ornisol ΒΚ     ,αλλα θα σου ελεγα να δωσεις το konakion . ποσες μερες σου ειπε να δωσεις το φαρμακο; μιλησε για επαναληπτικη χορηγηση;


μου πε να ακολουθησω τις οδηγιες 3 μερες συνεχομενα 2 μερες διακοπη . λιγο που εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και εγω αυτες τις 2 ξεχωρισα με την konakion τις αμπουλες να αναφέρει καποιος θεαματικη αλλαγη σε 2 μερες. Oποτε να προτιμίσω αναμεσα σε ornisol BK και Konakion  την δευτερη? βρήκα και μια αλλη την Nekton Q αλλα δεν μου πολυ γεμισε το ματι...

----------


## jk21

εχω διαβασει στο διαδικτυο αντικρουμενες αποψεις για την χορηγηση Β6 ενω δινουμε αγωγη για κοκκιδια .Επειδη δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι το σωστο ,καλα ειναι να μην δωσεις βιταμινες Β σε αυτη τη φαση 

δεν ξερω τι λεει το σκευασμα ,αλλα θα δωσεις 5 ημερες (ειδικα αν το προβλημα ειναι προχωρημενο ) ,διακοπη αλλες 5 και μετα 3 εως 5 .αν ηταν baycox σιγουρα και στην επαναληψη 5 αλλα αυτο ειναι απλα κοκκιδιοστατικο και ισως 3 τοτε αρκουν 

να αλλαζεις καθε μερα το υποστρωμα ,για να μην ερχεται καθολου σε επαφη με τις κουτσουλιες του και ξαναπαιρνει μεσα του ωοκυστες .ειναι πιο κρισιμο και απο το φαρμακο αυτο ,αν δεν θες να ανακυκλωθει το προβλημα !

----------


## ferrarobios

που μπορω να βρω το Konakion?

----------


## lagreco69

Εχουν στα φαρμακεια Δημο.

----------


## ferrarobios

> Εχουν στα φαρμακεια Δημο.


σε 2 που ρώτησα δεν είχαν....

----------


## ferrarobios

μόλις τώρα πήρα τηλεφωνο σε ενα φαρμακειο εφημερευον και μου είπε ότι είναι σε ελλειψη.....θα παρει τηλεφωνο στην αποθηκη του να ρωτησει αμα υπαρχει ........................

----------


## jk21

και το αλλο σκευασμα με βιταμινη Β μαζι ,που ανεφερα νωριτερα ,μην περιμενεις να το βρεις αμεσα .Μονο με e shop απο αθηνα και αποστολη

----------


## koukoulis

η δοσολογια του σκευασματος που εχεις ειναι 1.5 ml στο λιτρο ,δηλαδη 0.15 ml στα 100 ml νερου .Δηλαδη σχεδον  9 με 10 σταγονες στα 100 ml .

Δημήτρη, έχω την αίσθηση ότι 1 ml συνήθως, ανάλογα με την πυκνότητα του υγρού, αντιστοιχεί σε περίπου 20 σταγόνες διαλύματος.

----------


## ferrarobios

πριν λιγο με πήραν απο το φαρμακειο που καλεσα και μου βρηκε ενα στην Αριστοτελους εφημερευων !

----------


## jk21

ναι εχεις απολυτα δικιο και μπερδευτηκα με τις 10 σταγονες που ανεφερε  ο Δημος οτι  εβαλες στη μεγαλη ποτιστρα .η μια σταγονα ειναι 0.05 ml σχεδον 

αυτο κανει ακομα πιο εντονο τον προβληματισμο γιατι εχει βαλει ακομα περισσοτερο απο οσο ελεγα ...

σχεδον 0.5 ml σε μια ποτιστρα (μαλλον  100αρα ) ενω ηθελε μονο 0,15 ml .... για τη δοση απευθειας στο στομα .... ελπιζω να αντεξει

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημο να πας στον πετσοπα και να του πεις να σου δωσει ενα αλλο γαρδελι και να παρει αυτο που εχεις εσυ, να το σωσει με ταμπερνιλ σκευασματα.

το πουλακι μετραει ωρες γιατι δεν κανεις αυτα που πρεπει αλλα αυτα που νομιζεις οτι πρεπει. 
αφησε το ελευθερο να παιθανει στην φυση....

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Δημο να πας στον πετσοπα και να του πεις να σου δωσει ενα αλλο γαρδελι και να παρει αυτο που εχεις εσυ, να το σωσει με ταμπερνιλ σκευασματα.
> 
> το πουλακι μετραει ωρες γιατι δεν κανεις αυτα που πρεπει αλλα αυτα που νομιζεις οτι πρεπει. 
> αφησε το ελευθερο να παιθανει στην φυση....


γιατι δεν κανεις αυτα που πρεπει *την ωρα που πρεπει* αλλα αυτα που νομιζεις οτι πρεπει. 

σορρυ Κωστα, μια διορθωση.

----------


## ferrarobios

το βρηκα τελικα το konakion .τωρα περιμενουμε να δουμε το αποτελεσμα !αν και ειναι στην τριτη μερα και δεν βλεπω βελτιωση :/

----------


## jk21

ή συνεχιζεις και την δευτερα βρισκεις 1000 % baycox και δινεις απο νωρις το πρωι ή πας και περνεις bactrimel αμεσα και ελπιζεις σε βελτιωση

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν δεν παθεις δεν θα μαθεις.

*ενα πουλι 7 χρονια στο κλουβι δεν ψοφαει απο κοκκιδια. ενα πιασμενο προσφατα, ναι. αμολατο.

----------


## ferrarobios

> Δημο να πας στον πετσοπα και να του πεις να σου δωσει ενα αλλο γαρδελι και να παρει αυτο που εχεις εσυ, να το σωσει με ταμπερνιλ σκευασματα.
> 
> το πουλακι μετραει ωρες γιατι δεν κανεις αυτα που πρεπει αλλα αυτα που νομιζεις οτι πρεπει. 
> αφησε το ελευθερο να παιθανει στην φυση....


και ποια είναι αυτά που πρέπει?

----------


## geog87

> και ποια είναι αυτά που πρέπει?


να αφησεις το πουλι ελευθερο να πεθανει εκει που γενηθηκε!

----------


## ferrarobios

ταμπερνιλ του δινω και κονακιον ....τι μπορει να έχει τοτε αμα δεν έχει κοκκιδια? .....

----------


## ferrarobios

> να αφησεις το πουλι ελευθερο να πεθανει εκει που γενηθηκε!


εσενα αμα ενας συγγενης σου ηταν αρρωστος θα τον παρατουσες ή θα του εκανες ευθανασια?

----------


## geog87

> εσενα αμα ενας συγγενης σου ηταν αρρωστος θα τον παρατουσες ή θα του εκανες ευθανασια?


ατοπο το παραδειγμα αδερφε!!!εχεις ενα πουλακι που δεν γεννηθηκε σε κλουβι αλλα "αρπαχθηκε" απο το φυσικο του περιβαλλον για να μπει σε μια φυλακη!!!εδω και τοσες μερες σου εχουν πει τοοοοοοοοοοοοοοσα πραγματα και συ ακους τον καθενα ασχετο και αγοραζεις οτι να ναι...αν και πιστευω ουτε κονακκιον εχεις παρει ουτε τιποτα περα απο αυτα που σου εδωσε ο πετσοπας...δωσε ενα τελος και ασε το πουλακι στην ησυχια του!

----------


## ferrarobios

όλοι εσείς που μου γραφεται αμολατο και αφησε το να πεθανει εκει που γεννηθηκε θα σας πω οτι αυτο είναι η ευκολη λυση....και απο την στιγμη κιολας που δεν εδωσα ουτε 1 δραχμη για το συγκεκριμενο....και έδωσα γυρω στα 10 ευρω σε φαρμακα...Οποτε σεβαστειτε καποια πραγματα και μην λετε το κοντο και το μακρυ σας...Αν δεν εχετε να παραθεσετε καποια λυση και οχι "ευκολια"

----------


## οδυσσέας

...........................

----------


## ferrarobios

σοβαρα ****** geor87? ελα παψε τωρα γιατι οτι ναναι λες απλα για να πεις... ΤΟΣΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΣ ....ΤΩΡΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ....

----------


## jk21

> την έχω 7 χρόνια. Τι εννοείς πιασμένη?


ο οδυσσεας απλα δεν πιστευει σε αυτο που ειχες γραψει αρχικα .Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης ουτε εγω .Αν ηταν 7 χρονων ,δεν θα ειχε κοκκιδια.θα ειχε ανοσια μετα απο τοσα χρονια .ομως το πουλι εχει κοκκιδια και ειναι νεοτερο .δεν ξερω ποσο και αν γνωριζεις την πραγματικη ηλικια ,αλλα ειναι νεοτερο 

εγω θα ηθελα να μην το αμολησεις τη δεδομενη στιγμη ,αλλα αφου δεχθει την αγωγη και βελτιωθει εστω και λιγο .σου ειχα στειλει τη δοσολογια για bactrimel ; δεν θυμαμαι ...αν ναι πας στο φαρμακειο ,παιρνεις και χορηγεις στο στομα .Αν ουτε αυτο κανει κατι (εστω μικρη βελτιωση μεχρι τη δευτερα ) πας και παιρνεις baycox 

αυτα ειναι που πρεπει να γινουν .Μεχρι να γινει καλα ,να μαθεις για την πραγματικη ηλικια του πουλιου και τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## jk21

να μας βγαλεις φωτο κουτσουλιες και κοιλια ξανα

----------


## jk21

αν δω συζητησεις επι προσωπικου και εκφρασεις τυπου <<ψηλε >> κλπ ,το θεμα θα κλειδωθει !

----------


## ferrarobios

> ο οδυσσεας απλα δεν πιστευει σε αυτο που ειχες γραψει αρχικα .Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης ουτε εγω .Αν ηταν 7 χρονων ,δεν θα ειχε κοκκιδια.θα ειχε ανοσια μετα απο τοσα χρονια .ομως το πουλι εχει κοκκιδια και ειναι νεοτερο .δεν ξερω ποσο και αν γνωριζεις την πραγματικη ηλικια ,αλλα ειναι νεοτερο 
> 
> εγω θα ηθελα να μην το αμολησεις τη δεδομενη στιγμη ,αλλα αφου δεχθει την αγωγη και βελτιωθει εστω και λιγο .σου ειχα στειλει τη δοσολογια για bactrimel ; δεν θυμαμαι ...αν ναι πας στο φαρμακειο ,παιρνεις και χορηγεις στο στομα .Αν ουτε αυτο κανει κατι (εστω μικρη βελτιωση μεχρι τη δευτερα ) πας και παιρνεις baycox 
> 
> αυτα ειναι που πρεπει να γινουν .Μεχρι να γινει καλα ,να μαθεις για την πραγματικη ηλικια του πουλιου και τα ξαναλεμε


κι ομως  τοσα χρονια την εχω....και δεν βλεπω καποιον λογο να πω ψεμματα για κατι...(οτι δεν αγορασα κονακιον....απο κει και περα ο καθενας εχει και απο μια αποψη....jk21 απο δευτερα θα σου πω τα νεα...

----------


## geog87

καταρχην εμενα δεν θα μου μιλας ετσι γιατι δεν με ξερεις!συγχαρητηρια για τα 10 ευρω σε φαρμακα που εδωσες και την προσπαθεια που εκανες να το σωσεις!!!ευχομαι απο την καρδια μου να σωθει το πουλακι!!!!και μακαρι να το αφησεις να γυρισει εκει που πρεπει!!!!!και οταν μπορεσεις και βρεις χρονο ριξε μια ματια σε αυτο το βιντεο σε παρακαλω...

----------


## jk21

το πουλι δειχνει να εχει κοκκιδια .7 χρονων δυσκολο να εμφανισθουν εκτος αν ειχες συνεχες προβλημα ,που μειωνες με τακτικη χρηση φαρμακων 

στην πιθανοτητα να ειναι μικροβιακη λοιμωξη ,το bactrimel θα σε βοηθησει περισσοτερο .δωσε αμεσα . ξερω οτι εδωσες χρηματα και για αλλα φαρμακα αλλα ειναι ενας καφες μονο ( 3 ευρω σχεδον ) .εχεις την δοσολογια; δεν πιστευω το tabernil να βοηθησει

----------


## jk21

τερμα οι συζητησεις επι προσωπικου εκατερωθεν !

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> 


Ασχετο, μα θα μπορουσε να μου πει κανεις τι λενε σε αυτο το βιντεο?

----------


## geog87

> Ασχετο, μα θα μπορουσε να μου πει κανεις τι λενε σε αυτο το βιντεο?


σου στελνω εγω Νικο!

----------


## ferrarobios

> το πουλι δειχνει να εχει κοκκιδια .7 χρονων δυσκολο να εμφανισθουν εκτος αν ειχες συνεχες προβλημα ,που μειωνες με τακτικη χρηση φαρμακων 
> 
> στην πιθανοτητα να ειναι μικροβιακη λοιμωξη ,το bactrimel θα σε βοηθησει περισσοτερο .δωσε αμεσα . ξερω οτι εδωσες χρηματα και για αλλα φαρμακα αλλα ειναι ενας καφες μονο ( 3 ευρω σχεδον ) .εχεις την δοσολογια; δεν πιστευω το tabernil να βοηθησει


το aviomycine θα κανει τιποτα? για την ωρα?

----------


## jk21

με φερνεις σε δυσκολη θεση ,χωρις να ειμαι γιατρος ,να κρινω δυο σκευασματα με παρομοιες ουσιες (bactrimel ,aviomycine ) .... οχι για την δουλεια που το θες δεν το πιστευω και γενικως δεν πιστευω πολυ σε φαρμακα που δεν γραφουν πανω τους επακριβως την συσταση σε mg των ουσιων που εχουν .Συνηθως οσα ειναι υπο τον ελεγχο του εοφ εχουν .δεν ξερω για το συγκεκριμενο

----------


## jk21

πρεπει να κλεισω .νομιζω εχεις τη δοσολογια για bactrimel .αν οχι θα ξαναμπω αργα σημερα .πες μου να στην στειλω

----------


## ninos

:Rolleye0012:  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## sakis.x

καλησπερα ισως μπορω να βοηθησω εγω αν το θελει ο φιλος  και αν δεν γνωριζει τη πρεπει ακριβως να κανει ,μου στελνει pm το τηλ του αυριο μιλαμε νομιζω καλαμαρια -θεσσαλονικη ειναι να τον βοηθησω να δω το πουλακι και αν νομιζει οτι δεν μπορει να ανταπεξελθει να το παρω εγω που εχω τα φαρμακα για να γινει καλα αν προλαβαινουμε ...και μετα να παει εκει που πρεπει.

----------


## Gardelius

*Φίλε και εγω σ εχω ρωτησει για την καρδερινα (κοιτα πιο μπροστα..) αλλα δεν μ απαντησες!!! ΟΛΟΙ εδω προσπαθουμε για ενα ΚΟΙΝΟ σκοπό!!!! Τωρα αν απο κει και περα δεν γινονται δεκτα απ το καθε ενα ειναι αλλο... θεμα!!!! Εγω θα σ πω μονο αυτο!! Απ αυτο εδω το φορουμ ,......έχω ΣΩΣΕΙ πουλακια!!!!!! ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!!!*

----------


## ferrarobios

> καλησπερα ισως μπορω να βοηθησω εγω αν το θελει ο φιλος  και αν δεν γνωριζει τη πρεπει ακριβως να κανει ,μου στελνει pm το τηλ του αυριο μιλαμε νομιζω καλαμαρια -θεσσαλονικη ειναι να τον βοηθησω να δω το πουλακι και αν νομιζει οτι δεν μπορει να ανταπεξελθει να το παρω εγω που εχω τα φαρμακα για να γινει καλα αν προλαβαινουμε ...και μετα να παει εκει που πρεπει.


θα σου στειλω το κινητο μου να δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε!

----------


## jk21

ΣΑΚΗ εχεις baycox ; αν ναι να ξεκινησει απο αυριο ,αν βρεθειτε .αν εχεις το φαρμακο ,εχεις δοσολογια για απευθειας παροχη στο στομα; δεν θυμαμαι

----------


## ferrarobios

Πριν λίγο ο αγαπημένος μου Ρομπέρτος μας άφησε μετά από 8 χρόνια...Είχε 2 φορές την ευκαιρία να ζήσει ελεύθερος στο φυσικό του περιβάλλον εκεί όπου γεννήθηκε αλλά προτίμησε να ξαναγυρίσει και να ζήσει μαζί μας μέχρι τα γεράματά του...Καλό ταξίδι φίλε.  Ευχαριστώ όσους με βοήθησαν με τις συμβουλές τους. Δημήτρη μπορείς να κλειδώσεις το θέμα!

----------


## geog87

αναμενομενο...αιωνια η μνημη του!!!εκανες πραγματικα οτι μπορουσες!!!

----------

